# I have A Dell Poweredge.



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

I am sitting on a Dell PowerEdge 1900. And am in need of a video card that will play new games. any one know of something that will go on this Motherboard. NO PCI-e

OS: XP SP3 
Motherboard : Dell PowerEdge 1900
Motherboard  Chip set: Intel Blackford 5000P
System memory : 3328 MB  (DDR2-667 Fully Buffered ECC DDR2 SDRAM)
Cpu Type:    2x DualCore Intel Xeon 5160, 3000 MHz (9 x 333)

more info:
      DMI Motherboard Manufacturer............         Dell Inc.
      DMI Motherboard Product..............       0NF911
      DMI Motherboard Version ...................                A01
      DMI Chassis Manufacturer..............           Dell Inc.                          
      DMI Chassis Serial Number  ....................             8WNB9C1


----------



## smiler3k (Dec 1, 2009)

Forget it that is a server machine and has no video upgradeability


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

*But I have gone this far...*

This lets me play and watch stuff. When i first Started using this Server Video was disabled and so was sound now its my day comp. So if  anyone out there still believes in this Server please help me out. 

Display:
      Video Adapter                                     NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200  (Microsoft Corporation)  (128 MB)
      3D Accelerator                                    nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
      Monitor                                           Dell 2405FPW (Analog)  [24" LCD]  (T613358N2NGS)


----------



## smiler3k (Dec 1, 2009)

Just a quick thought it does have a pci-e x8 slot so you might be able to use that


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

pci-e x8 is both pci and pci-e?


----------



## smiler3k (Dec 1, 2009)

No pci-e comes in x1, x2 ,x4 ,x8 ,x12 and x16 types.
you have 2 choices, if your x8 slot has an open end it will physically accept a pci-e x16 card but work at x8 speed (still much faster than pci or agp) or get a x8 graphics card wich may be hard to find but i do believe theyre about.
Check out this link it tells you all about your machine http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/pe1900/en/hom/html/install.htm


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

So Big one under small black ones right?


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

Nvm looks like one of the small black ones are it but will a pci express card fit?


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

Cool i see I found a card with PCIe 1x too lol. Thanks alot.


----------



## smiler3k (Dec 1, 2009)

You found a graphics card to fit in a x1 slot?


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

*Any good one know of good ones I can Buy?*

Not sure where to begin to find a  decent one. ?


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

smiler3k said:


> You found a graphics card to fit in a x1 slot?



http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2484224&CatId=3594

I think this is a card...


----------



## pinghq (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/arc1-08x16-x8-p-8226.html?ref=base

Will this work for me?


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 1, 2009)

That would work but it's a workstation card which would give you crap performance.
Please stop double posting, there's an edit button for a reason.
The adapter should do the job if the case is large enough, you also need to bear in mind that the x8 slot will limit the bandwidth for the card.


----------



## smiler3k (Dec 1, 2009)

That card on tigerdirect should work but you need to make sure it has vga or dvi connections or you wont be able to connect your monitor and as for the x8 - x16 converter it most likely will work but will make the card slightly larger than standard.


----------



## smiler3k (Dec 1, 2009)

Check this out http://www.directron.com/h435f512ep.html


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 1, 2009)

You could always cut out the end of one of those pcie slots to accept an 16x card.  I did that in a Poweredge 2950 server that only had a 4x slot.... worked fine with the 9800GT I fit in there to fold 24/7.


----------



## insane 360 (Dec 3, 2009)

so you know, that 2400 will just barely let you game...so if you get it, just be prepared to play at 800x600 or at most 1024x768

the x8 slot should work just fine for x16 (at least i thought its physically the same slot) it would just run at x8 

then you could get a 4670 from ati and you would be good for some moderate gaming without spending too much


----------



## pinghq (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet thx.


----------



## davide (Apr 19, 2015)

hi all,
you've been a kind of guide! i found a cheap dell poweredge 1900 and i tried to upgrade the graphic card... everybody say "dude, it's impossible" or "just an old low profile"... but i did it!

i installed an ati radeon hd3470 512mb on a pci x4 (phisically x8) and a geforge gt 730 2gb on the pci x8 bay, i don't know why but win only starts in this configuration, the video signal is from the radeon.

i installed the geforce drivers, win recognize the geforce output as second monitor, then i simply switched the primary/second monitor order. that's it!

the only bad thing is that the radeon must be installed at all, or the result is the famous blank screen after bios check.

Now i can play starcraft 2 hots with high graphic details with a noisy, old, 0€ paid server! and i don't even need a sound card because of the hdmi!

i know this post is 5yo, but guys thank you anyway!

davide


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 19, 2015)

Welcome to TPU

You should have started a new thread for this ! Rather than resurrecting and hijacking a 5 year old thread.

Still

Has your Dell got on board graphics as well as the
ati radeon hd3470 512mb
you also have a geforce gt 730 2gb

first of all 
In order to help you we need to know the spec of this pc
also
ATI and Nvidia Mixed graphics dont play well with the drivers that's going to be a stability problem


----------



## davide (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for reply!
I don't need help, I simply post how I solved the problem for gpu upgrading on dell poweredge 1900... I do it just because it is impossible to find a solution on the web... If anyone else will do that and search on Google, will find this solution (trust me, there are guys who are looking for that).

I have a dell poweredge 1900
Factory mobo
2x Intel Xeon 5050 3ghz
8gb fully buffered Ecc ram 667
It has got an integrated vga (16 or 32mb)...
Not ready for rubbish yet!

I turned it into a mid-performance regular desktop pc following the instructions I posted above.


----------



## shmadul (May 3, 2015)

Hey could someone help me im getting the famous blank screen after bios check i tried to install a nvidia gt 720 in the pci e X 8 slot i have also tried the pci e x 4 slot and i have tried removing the drac 5 remote management card with no luck 
thanks
Mason


----------



## Jetster (May 3, 2015)

Quit hijacking threads. Start a new one. Then in your first post list all your specs


----------



## shmadul (May 3, 2015)

i just need to know what im doing wrong


----------



## shmadul (May 3, 2015)

This is my First post i have the same specs as he listed 2 dual core xeons 12gb ram and a raided total of 1 tb


----------



## OneMoar (May 3, 2015)

it would't matter if even if you managed to get a GTX TITAN X in there the rest of the system is too weak for it to matter
1. you are limited to pcie 1.1 @ 8X max so thats gonna bottle neck

2. the cpu is a duel core and ddr2 so that pretty much makes it worthless for gaming
3. there is no fix for the bios issues thats due to it being a server board ... and the lack of interupt 15h hand off support


----------



## shmadul (May 3, 2015)

but how did they get it to work ????????


----------



## davide (May 3, 2015)

the only way to make it working on my poweredge was to install an old low profile ddr2 graphic card on the first pci-e x4 slot (the first from the top, it works just on that) and the geforce on the pci-e x8 slot (the last one). with this configuration i was able to run windows and install the geforce drivers. graphic cards must be installed both. before run the pc, do a cmos reset by removing the battery for some seconds.
davide


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

*@shmadul*



dorsetknob said:


> Welcome to TPU
> 
> You should have started a new thread for this ! Rather than resurrecting and hijacking a 5 year old thread.





Jetster said:


> Quit hijacking threads. Start a new one. Then in your first post list all your specs





shmadul said:


> i just need to know what im doing wrong



what you are doing wrong can be summed up as above


----------



## shmadul (May 3, 2015)

davide said:


> the only way to make it working on my poweredge was to install an old low profile ddr2 graphic card on the first pci-e x4 slot (the first from the top, it works just on that) and the geforce on the pci-e x8 slot (the last one). with this configuration i was able to run windows and install the geforce drivers. graphic cards must be installed both. before run the pc, do a cmos reset by removing the battery for some seconds.
> davide


by old low profile ddr2 graphics card do you mean any graphics card or a certain type IE Nvidia, Amd, ATI Ect....


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

*@shmadul*
START A NEW THREAD WITH YOUR PROBLEM
HIJACKING OLD THREADS THAT HAVE ALREADY BEEN HIJACKED  AIN'T COOL


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 3, 2015)

congratulations you put a mediocre GPU into a mediocre, old computer, that wont even benefit from that card.


----------



## MT Alex (May 3, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> *@shmadul*
> START A NEW THREAD WITH YOUR PROBLEM
> HIJACKING OLD THREADS THAT HAVE ALREADY BEEN HIJACKED  AIN'T COOL



Bossy.


----------



## shmadul (May 3, 2015)

HEY I DONT HAVE MONEY FOR ANOTHER COMPUTER PLUS ITS NOT DOING TOO BAD! Installing Drivers right now for the card had to convert the pci e x8 into a x16 slot by chipping the back of it off and it works perfectly.  Just Because you dont think this will make the computer better doesnt mean it wont the on board is a ati 8mb vram card so the 2gb vram nvidia is a huge improvement. One thing i dont like about this fourm is that you have 100 people saying you cant do it thats stupid it will never work and you should not post if you dont know how to resolve the problem or if you know how to resolve it just say how you resolve the problem instead of telling the person that this wont improve their computer Ill update my progress

5:11Pm installed drivers and taking out top gpu( ati card )

5:23Pm Put ATI card Back in going to try to remove ati drivers in windows and boot with ati and use windows on the nvidia card

DONE Here is how you install a better GPU into a Dell Poweredge 1900
1.like davide said put a low profile card into the top pci e x 4 slot and the one you want to use into the last pci e x8 slot
2. plug a monitor into the top video card boot into windows
3.install drivers for main card
4.shutdown
5. disconnect monitor from top video card and plug a monitor into the last video card
6.Done Thanks Davide for your help Now I can Play Advanced Warfare on my pc 
(YES I CAN ACTUALY PLAY ADVANCED WARFARE @ *MxPhenom 216 It takes a pretty decent pc to play advanced warfare)
*

Sorry for hijacking this thread i just wanted to make it clear how to do this so others can use this guide

Ok Davide one last question for you is there a way to run the main video card without the low profile card installed??????

*[Do not double/triple/quadruple post. Use the edit button to amend your post. - Staff]*


----------



## OneMoar (May 4, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No, Advanced Warfare does not take an advanced system to run it. It runs the same engine every other CoD has used. This "system" of yours is just proof it doesn't need much to play it.
> 
> What you did to get this thing working is pretty basic trouble shooting steps, anyone with half a brain and any experience with a computer could probably do it.


it wasn't working because its a server board and the bios is hard coded to expect a GPU IN x4 slot (the 15H hand off I was talking about earlier)
the overlly general term -- 15H hand off is the bit of code that tells the board to hand over display output to the dedicated card (among other things mind you)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 3, 2015)

No, Advanced Warfare does not take an advanced system to run it. It runs the same engine every other CoD has used. This "system" of yours is just proof it doesn't need much to play it.

What you did to get this thing working is pretty basic trouble shooting steps, anyone with half a brain and any experience with a computer could probably do it.


----------



## shmadul (May 4, 2015)

no my alienware wont run it


----------



## OneMoar (May 4, 2015)

shmadul said:


> no my alienware wont run it


./facepalm
./unsub


----------



## shmadul (May 4, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No, Advanced Warfare does not take an advanced system to run it. It runs the same engine every other CoD has used. This "system" of yours is just proof it doesn't need much to play it.
> 
> What you did to get this thing working is pretty basic trouble shooting steps, anyone with half a brain and any experience with a computer could probably do it.


Sure Sure thats why i couldnt get you to answer you just knew how to fix it and were being a jerk and didnt feel like telling me how to fix it



OneMoar said:


> ./facepalm
> ./unsub


Whats ur problem


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> ./facepalm
> ./unsub


Bang head against Brick wall then unsub


----------



## OneMoar (May 4, 2015)

shmadul said:


> Sure Sure thats why i couldnt get you to answer you just knew how to fix it and were being a jerk and didnt feel like telling me how to fix it


More to do with the fact that you are a suffering from a 1D-10T error


----------



## shmadul (May 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> More to do with the fact that you are a suffering from a 1D-10T error


????????????????????????



dorsetknob said:


> Bang head against Brick wall then unsub


am i missing something


----------



## OneMoar (May 4, 2015)

shmadul said:


> ????????????????????????


google it kid
./laughs
./unsubs


----------



## shmadul (May 4, 2015)

ummm it wasnt that simple

maybe if u were not so busy screaming about hijacking the thread you would have seen that its a problem specific dell power edges


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2015)

I like how a mod had to come in here and merge like 4 of your posts in to one from all your double, triple posting, and put a big message in bold telling you not to do it, and yet you still seem to continue on with it. Also I dont think OneMoar talked about thread hijacking once. 

And thanks for the laugh about your alienware not running CoD. I needed that while studying for my finals.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2015)

*@shmadul

[Do not double/triple/quadruple post. Use the edit button to amend your post. - Staff]*

Last edited by a moderator: 36 minutes ago


----------



## shmadul (May 4, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I like how a mod had to come in here and merge like 4 of your posts in to one from all your double, triple posting, and put a big message in bold telling you not to do it, and yet you still seem to continue on with it. Also I dont think OneMoar talked about thread hijacking once.
> 
> And thanks for the laugh about your alienware not running CoD. I needed that while studying for my finals.


It runs B02 On ultra so stop Dissing it it doesnt support dx11 thats all dang sorry dont have 3000 to blow on a high end pc most of my stuff i get for free 
Im a student


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 4, 2015)

shmadul said:


> It runs B02 On ultra so stop Dissing it it doesnt support dx11 thats all dang sorry dont have 3000 to blow on a high end pc most of my stuff i get for free
> Im a student


Cool.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 4, 2015)

Uggghhhh thread necro, go start another thread if you have issues, however if you continue to double and triple post in that it too will get closed as this one just has.... thank you.


----------

